
Show HN: Web app health directly on GitHub pull requests - creichert
https://assertible.com/blog/github-status-checks
======
creichert
tl;dr

\- Automatically test your web app when it's deployed to
staging,production,etc.

\- View the status of test runs directly from a PR using GitHub status checks

We're using this feature to test deployments on our staging and production
sites. I'd love to hear any feedback from those deploying their web app's via
GitHub!

